# PW AF S319 screw size



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

:dunno:OK...all of the parts books show the PW AF parts as their specific number. BUT I'm sure that the local hardware store has the same or equivalent type of item. My question is...where can I find out what a S319 screw is in hardware talk?? Does someone have a site that shows the specific item in SAE size??


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Disregard help...found it*

RFGCO has what I'm looking for


----------

